

Ask HN: If the iPad succeeds, what will this do to business applications? - raganwald

A few years back I suggested (with tongue in cheek) that rich web applications like Google Mail were educating users about how helpful and useful computers can be, which in turn would put social pressure on business application development to keep up.<p>http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/09/we-have-lost-control-of-apparatus.html<p>Now I wonder: If the iPad is as much of a success as the iPhone, what will this do to business applications. Does it raise the bar for user interfaces?
======
noodle
most heavy lifting business applications are complex, and built with
efficiency of the user in mind. it is difficult to reduce a very complex
system down into a simple UI without killing efficiency. i've tried. (or maybe
the software i work on is just way too complex). so, most business apps do
their best to make a good UI, and then throw a manual at users and say "learn
the system".

~~~
raganwald
Content-free aphorism: "A business application should be made as simple as
possible, but no simpler."

